# White Dutch clover seed



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

I tried throwing some clover seeds on my lawn and they didnt take, any advice on getting the seeds started and when to plant?

Also on an unrelated subject my local supermarket is selling organic honey from Brazil, Im finding it hard to believe this! Thanks Mike


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I believe Dutch Clover is Biennial and you may find that it'll sprout this spring after it's been out thru the winter.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

White Dutch is perennial (at least in this climate). The ground needs to be scarified for best results. Run a disc or harrow over it then spread the seed. In my area September is the suggested seeding time. In your area, I would suspect August is a better time. Good luck.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, I remembered wrong. Sorry for the mal-information post about the clover.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Tear up the lawn and establish seed on soil.
Make ph right
fall planting better
plant at right time
Use good seed
Give it some time, it takes till spring to look good.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Clover*

I planted white clover around my fruit tree's(about 1 acre). I disced it fairly well but didnt kill all the other grass and weeds and then dragged it and it did great. I also hand sown it around other places to see how it worked and I believe I have a good stand in my grass in the yard. The bees sure did a nice job on it this year.
Shop around because I found prices to be widespread. I think the cheapest I found was $3.79 lb. for the dutch white.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Don't use nitrogen fertilizer.

Read up on "hard seed".


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

dcross"Don't use nitrogen fertilizer" 
I'm courious why and thankful to know also!!! since I'll be planting some here again soon!


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

interesting post
I have 10# of dutch white I want to spread in my 3/4 acre yard this spring
I don't have a way to disc it
any idea what to do besides spread and hope for the best?
oh, by the way, go price fertilizer, I doubt anybody will be spreading any
10-10-10 has tripled around here

Dave


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

drobbins interesting post
"I have 10# of dutch white I want to spread in my 3/4 acre yard this spring"

drobbins-According to these sites below you won't need that much seed. !/2 that should do you fine. By the way how much you end up paying a lb. for seed? 
Some good info on lots of seeds!
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AA198
http://cropsoil.psu.edu/Extension/Facts/agfact22.pdf
http://www.mbsseed.com/white_clover.htm

I still haven't found what I was looking for but thought that starting out clover w/ some nitrogen(N) in the fertilizer like a 12-12-12 might help get it started and then once it gets established it leaches its own N out into the soil so you wouldnt need to add more N later(I may be wrong)?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I got it here

http://www.outsidepride.com/catalog/White-D-Clover-p-16701.html

the price break on getting 10# was worth it
I can find a place to spread it
I'm just a little concerned about my inability to prep the soil

Dave


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

the old-timey solution to planting clover seed(very small) was to add sand to thin it and hand sow it on snow. the sand helps you see the coverage and the snow melt and frozen ground help you get contact with the soil. good luck,mike


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

mike, thanks for the feedback
I think I'm going to mix it with sand and sow it as all this tropical weather comes in over the next week
sympathy to the folks in NO, but locally we need the rain

Dae


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

*Seven springs farm - Virginia I think*

Ron Juftes of Seven Springs Farm sells ladino white clover at $4.50 a pound, any quantity, if you get to 50 pounds it goes down to $170. FYI he also sell Surround, an organic Kaolin clay insect repellant which I use on my plum tree for plum curculio. His farm comes up easily on an internet search. Adrian.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

just be aware hand sowing is not nearly as good if you dont have snow. you cant judge the coverage and the freezing and thawing opens the ground for the snow melt to get it in touch with the soil. good luck,mike


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Clover*

I see why "no Nitrogen" off that link you had Drobbins thanks,it helps out the grass!!! but I still think out on the dirt a standard fertilizer 12-12-12 wouldnt hurt! If you can get some old chain link fencing(4-8') you can drag it around your dirt and loosen it up a bit(eeven put a wooden pallet on it for weight). Throw out the seed then drag the fencing around again, then pack it down a little and water.
Mike's right about the seeding and those super small seeds but its just for the bees right? I have some really thick stands but thats ok it keeps the weeds out! plus you have more than enough seed. If you can keep it moist(like the websight says) go for it now and get a root system started now! We are getting the start of some rain now and should get more in the next few days thankfully!!! You'll get some clover no problem! good luck


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*Dutch clover seed*

I stated before that I truck farm.I raise blackberries and the rows are 10ft. apart.I work the ground between the rows[tiller]and broadcast the the seed either spring or fall.It is best to use the powder inoculate on the seed before you broadcast it,I understand this helps the nodules on the roots to produce nitrogen to other plants.I use a 5-24-24 fertilizer and get a real good stand.When the bloom starts to turn brown I mow it and it will rebloom,I still have some blooming now[sept.1]Seems to last 2 to 3 yrs.[heavy crop]before I have to reseed,you will always have some if nothing cokes it out


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

*growing clover*



MJC417 said:


> I tried throwing some clover seeds on my lawn and they didnt take, any advice on getting the seeds started and when to plant?
> 
> One of the ways I was taught to sow clover was to prepare the ground and wait for a heavy snow storm. It is best to sow or broadcast your seed when the snow starts falling.
> The first benefit is the snow covers and hides the seed from the birds.
> ...


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Nodules on the roots fix nitrogen from the air.*

http://www.outsidepride.com/catalog/White-D-Clover-p-16701.html

WHITE DUTCH CLOVER: Designates a strain of white clover which that is perennial. Used in lawns, used for a ground cover, erosion control, cover crop, and in pasture mixtures. Usually matures between 4 to 8 inches. Many homeowners include White Dutch clover in their lawn seed mixture because clover sprouts fast and grows so dependably that it's a valuable aid in getting a new lawn started. Nodules on the roots fix nitrogen from the air. Actually, up to 1/3 the nitrogen your lawn needs can be obtained from white dutch clover! Grows vigorously even in poor clay subsoil around new home construction. If you want all the benefits of a cover crop but don't want to till early or mow, clover is your best bet. 


Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------

